# Eight Afghan policemen killed in US air strike: officials



## Devil Soul

*Eight Afghan policemen killed in US air strike: officials*
By Reuters
Published: September 19, 2016
4SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL






An Afghan security serviceman keep watch at a damaged police post following an airstrike in Bati Kot district in Nangarhar province on August 1, 2013. PHOTO: AFP

LASHKAR GAH, AFGHANISTAN: A US air strike killed as many as eight Afghan policemen outside the embattled provincial capital of Uruzgan province, Afghan officials said on Monday, as security forces, supported by US strikes, battle resurgent Taliban militants.

An initial air strike late on Sunday killed one police personnel, while a follow up strike targeted first responders, killing at least seven, said Rahimullah Khan, commander of the reserve police unit in Uruzgan.

Another official, Uruzgan deputy police chief Mohammed Qawi Omari, put the death toll at six but also reported the police were killed by a foreign air strike.

*Ex-Afghan leader attacks new US combat rules, urges Taliban to talk peace*

The US military command in Kabul confirmed its warplanes had conducted an air strike in the area, but said they targeted “individuals firing on, and posing a threat to” Afghan national security forces.

“We don’t have any further information on who those individuals might have been or why they were attacking ANDSF (Afghan national defense and security forces),” US military spokesperson Brigadier General Charles Cleveland said in a statement.

“US, coalition, and Afghan forces have the right to self-defense and in this case were responding to an immediate threat.”

Afghan officials said they were investigating the attack and were in contact with the US-led coalition.

*Senior Afghan police commander killed by roadside bomb*

Afghan security forces, supported by American air strikes and international military advisers, are battling Taliban militants who have fought a 15-year insurgency against the Western-backed government in Kabul.

Taliban fighters briefly entered Uruzgan’s capital city, Tarin Kot, in early September, according to provincial officials, before being pushed back by security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Precision strikes at their best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

The only thing more dangerous then the Taliban are the Americans


----------



## Khanate

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un.

My condolences to the victim's families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Friendship of US Always come with bloodshed


----------



## barbarosa

Once Iranian president has say that who become a friends of USA those have no need of enemy.


----------



## Khan_21

@A-Team USA your strategic partner . Didn't they kill people during the kunduz episode too ? now this ? Its a perfect master -slave relation .


----------



## Cyberian

Afghans being taught a lesson for not doing enough.


----------



## Max

My condolences to the victim's families...


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Wow yesterday Syrian soldiers today Afghans. Are American pilots drunk when they launch attacks?


----------



## Rasengan

The hashish Afghan army probably gave the wrong coordinates to the Americans.


----------



## Khanate

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Wow yesterday Syrian soldiers today Afghans. Are American pilots drunk when they launch attacks?




I think its far more disgusting that first responders are being targeted in these air strikes. This is a page out of Assad's handbook.



> An initial air strike late on Sunday killed one police personnel, *while a follow up strike targeted first responders**, killing at least seven*, said Rahimullah Khan, commander of the reserve police unit in Uruzgan.


----------



## nangyale

Khanate said:


> I think its far more disgusting that first responders are being targeted in these air strikes. This is a page out of Assad's handbook.


This is typical US behavior. That's what they were doing in Waziristan and Yemen as well.
Nothing new here.
Although still very disturbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Afghanistan and India will blame Pakistan for this also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

*Afghanistan: Eight Afghan policemen killed in US strike*
*The US confirmed the air strike, but said it was carried out in response to a threat to US and Afghan forces.*



















READ MORE: Afghanistan - Taliban pushes into Uruzgan's Tarinkot

The US military command in Kabul confirmed its warplanes had conducted an air strike in the area, but said they targeted "individuals firing on and posing a threat to" Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF).

"We don't have any further information on who those individuals might have been or why they were attacking [the] ANDSF," US military spokesman Brigadier General Charles Cleveland said in a statement.

"US, coalition, and Afghan forces have the right to self-defence and in this case were responding to an immediate threat."

Afghan officials said that they were investigating the attack and were in contact with the US-led coalition.

Al Jazeera's Jennifer Glasse, reporting from Kabul, said fighting to push back the Taliban from the Uruzgan province is ongoing and that US forces are helping the Afghan forces.

"At this point it is difficult to know if this was a mistake in identity or whether the coordinates were called in wrong, but we do know that there were Taliban in the areas," our correspondent said.

"But as so often happens here, the Afghan security forces get caught in the middle, and in this case, eight Afghan policemen are reportedly killed." 

The Taliban have in recent months stepped up their attacks in Uruzgan and neighbouring provinces in the south, including the Taliban heartland of Helmand.

Afghan security forces, supported by American air strikes and international military advisers, are battling the Taliban who have fought a 15-year insurgency against the Western-backed government in Kabul.

READ MORE: SIGAR report - Taliban gained territory in Afghanistan

Taliban fighters briefly entered Uruzgan's capital city, Tarin Kot, in early September before being pushed back by security forces.

Last year, the US military conducted a deadly air strike on a Doctors Without Borders (MSF) hospital in Afghanistan's Kunduz, killing at least 42 people, including 24 patients, 14 staff and four caretakers.

Technical and human error led to the attack, the US military said as they presented the results of an internal investigation into the incident. 






Source: News Agencies


----------



## barbarosa

Karzai always criticized the same accident during his age but Ghani does not lay eggs and nor call azan.


----------



## X-2.

Devil Soul said:


> *Eight Afghan policemen killed in US air strike: officials*
> By Reuters
> Published: September 19, 2016
> 4SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Afghan security serviceman keep watch at a damaged police post following an airstrike in Bati Kot district in Nangarhar province on August 1, 2013. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> LASHKAR GAH, AFGHANISTAN: A US air strike killed as many as eight Afghan policemen outside the embattled provincial capital of Uruzgan province, Afghan officials said on Monday, as security forces, supported by US strikes, battle resurgent Taliban militants.
> 
> An initial air strike late on Sunday killed one police personnel, while a follow up strike targeted first responders, killing at least seven, said Rahimullah Khan, commander of the reserve police unit in Uruzgan.
> 
> Another official, Uruzgan deputy police chief Mohammed Qawi Omari, put the death toll at six but also reported the police were killed by a foreign air strike.
> 
> *Ex-Afghan leader attacks new US combat rules, urges Taliban to talk peace*
> 
> The US military command in Kabul confirmed its warplanes had conducted an air strike in the area, but said they targeted “individuals firing on, and posing a threat to” Afghan national security forces.
> 
> “We don’t have any further information on who those individuals might have been or why they were attacking ANDSF (Afghan national defense and security forces),” US military spokesperson Brigadier General Charles Cleveland said in a statement.
> 
> “US, coalition, and Afghan forces have the right to self-defense and in this case were responding to an immediate threat.”
> 
> Afghan officials said they were investigating the attack and were in contact with the US-led coalition.
> 
> *Senior Afghan police commander killed by roadside bomb*
> 
> Afghan security forces, supported by American air strikes and international military advisers, are battling Taliban militants who have fought a 15-year insurgency against the Western-backed government in Kabul.
> 
> Taliban fighters briefly entered Uruzgan’s capital city, Tarin Kot, in early September, according to provincial officials, before being pushed back by security forces.


Will they standing with Indians at Un conference to blame Pakistan for this too


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

*Isolating Pakistan In South Asia Should Be Our Major Priority*






*by G Parthasarathy*

Shortly after the end of the Kargil conflict, I had occasion to have lunch with the most dreaded of ISI Chiefs, Lt Gen Hamid Gul. Predictably, the conversation turned to Pakistan's Kargil debacle. Gen Gul spelt out his Kashmir ambitions, making it clear that Pakistan would not change course, despite what transpired in Kargil. He averred that Kashmir would be made an issue of the "Rights of Muslims" in India, who would unite to secure Kashmir for Pakistan.

This assertion represents the core of the thinking of Pakistan's Punjabi-dominated military elite. They firmly believe they are inheritors of the Mughal Empire. They believe "devious" Hindus have denied them their inheritance. They recall Mohammad Ali Jinnah's lament that he got a "moth-eaten Pakistan", which disregarded his territorial claims that included the whole of Bengal and Punjab -apart from Hyderabad, Junagadh, Bhopal and even Jodhpur.

The army has not yet forgotten the humiliation of 1971 and believes it can engineer the progressive breakup of India through a "lowintensity conflict". It refuses to accept that respecting religious, linguistic and ethnic diversity can be an enduring basis for national unity . The army's instruction manuals in training institutions focus on how to exploit "vulnerabilities" in India's body politic.

Within Pa kistan's Punjab, there is little realisation that Punjabi domination led to the birth of Bangladesh. And that it is now leading to growing alienation in Sindh, Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP). Over 200,000 Pakistani troops are deployed in Balochistan and KP, bordering Afghanistan.

Given their inability to provide recipes for good governance and growth, Pakistan's army and major parties like Imran Khan's Tehriq-eInsaf find India's problems in Jammu & Kashmir an ideal issue to divert public attention. They are convinced that prising Kashmir from India will lead to India's inevitable fragmentation, restoring to them what they believe are the glories of the Mughal Empire. This may seem like pipedreams, but we would go seriously wrong if we do not recognise this reality.

Our military response (overt and covert) to Pakistan-sponsored terrorism leading to the Uri attack should be calibrated, while making it clear to Pakistan that any escalation would only cause it more harm. The remedy for this malady is complex.We should recognise that the Pakistan army has no intention of surrendering its stranglehold on power.

India's policies should ensure that the Pakistan army is discredited in Pakistan and across the world. Baluchistan is not the only issue to be raised. The army is also carrying out operations against its own people in KP and Sindh. Put bluntly , it will involve paying the ISI back in its own coin.

Isolating Pakistan in South Asia should be our ma jor priority . The next SAARC summit is scheduled in Islamabad in November. India, Afghanistan and Bangladesh have already lowered their level of participation in Saarc events in Islamabad. The three countries should retain this solidarity on their participation in the Islamabad summit and even consider boycotting it.

We can now promote regional economic cooperation in South Asia, excluding Pakistan, through forums like BIMSTEC, which brings together our eastern Saarc neighbours, Nepal, Bhutan and Sri Lanka, with Myanmar and Thailand. We have the beginnings of a trilateral transit partnership to our west comprising India, Iran and Afghanistan.

After 911 and the terrorist attack in California involving Pakistani nationals, there is resentment in the US against Pakistan. It is clear that irrespective of who wins the race to the White House, sympathy for Pakistan is waning in the US, as it is in the UK and the EU.There has to be a relentless diplomatic campaign to build on this sentiment.

*The writer is a former Indian high commissioner to Pakistan


http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Iso...e-our-major-priority/articleshow/54417990.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

I'm literally rolling my eyes right now. For a former high commissioner, you'd expect something a lot of sensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

This is the reason why all this war hysteria coming from Indian side....They don't want Pakistan to compete with them...They want absolute economical and militarily leverage over all south asia....Pakistan is the only one who can neutralize India....a reality which gives them extreme pain in ***...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gslv mk3

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistan is the only one who can neutralize India.



Neutralize like what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> This is the reason why all this war hysteria coming from Indian side....They don't want Pakistan to compete with them...They want absolute economical and militarily leverage over all south asia....Pakistan is the only one who can neutralize India....a reality which gives them extreme pain in ***...


Unfortunately, in this world, if you fear something the most, it never fails to occur (e.g., death)...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

gslv mk3 said:


> Neutralize like what?



militarily, we can neutralize India despite smaller than India...Economically, we can become a successful economy only behind India...However we were ahead in economy in past....Anything can happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## coffee_cup

YAWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.

How about starting the isolation process by leaving this forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Max

Good luck for convincing Nepal,* Sri Lanka, China and Iran*

Afghanistan and BD govt are always ready to bark against us whether we do anything against bhartis or not..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

HAKIKAT said:


> Unfortunately, in this world, if you fear something the most, it never fails to occur (e.g., death)...



Golden sentence...saved it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> militarily, we can neutralize India despite smaller than India...Economically, we can become a successful economy only behind India...However we were ahead in economy in past....Anything can happen...



In military Pakistan lags behind India in conventional fire power.

In Economy Pakistan lags even in per capita term & present GDP growth rates do not predict any change in that. Even if you catch up, we'll be 6 times larger (presently 8.2 times larger)


----------



## saiyan0321

That Guy said:


> I'm literally rolling my eyes right now. For a former high commissioner, you'd expect something a lot of sensible.



Agreed. Although such low class articles are expected of Indian media especially TOI, but considering the writer was a high commissioner to pakistan, one would have expected more intelligent and fruitful content. 

The thing is that this content is very famous and now in with majority of the people of India who will not only gain satisfaction from this drivel but also believe this nonsensical rubbish which is completely detached of ground realities as well as current affairs. At one time such content was expected of low class posters and social media warriors but recently ( whether its due to their media or they themselves have become like them), there has been a massive of growth of hysterical claims and statements that are far from ground realities 

I don't even know where to begin correcting this and I am wondering if it's worth the effort. Those that want to learn, they do research and those that don't want to learn, won't listen anyhow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

gslv mk3 said:


> In military Pakistan lags behind India in conventional fire power.
> 
> In Economy Pakistan lags even in per capita term & present GDP growth rates do not predict any change in that. Even if you catch up, we'll be 6 times larger (presently 8.2 times larger)



hmm...


----------



## Max

gslv mk3 said:


> n Economy Pakistan lags even in per capita term & present GDP growth rates do not predict any change in that. Even if you catch up, we'll be 6 times larger (presently 8.2 times larger)



You will have 7 times more population as well.. and dear bharti Pakistan have better GDP per capita 60 out of 69 years, if bharti can catch us so does we..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Max said:


> You will have 7 times more population as well.. and dear bharti Pakistan have better GDP per capita 60 out of 69 years, if bharti can catch us so does we..



We have 6.5 times population now & soon it will be reduced to 6 times as your population growth is higher.

And I don't see optimistic predictions for your growth rate in the near future. So we will see about catching up.


----------



## Max

gslv mk3 said:


> And I don't see optimistic predictions for your growth rate in the near future. So we will see about catching up.



Pakistan is an unpredictable economy. we have example in past from where we jump from 2% GDP growth to 7% in next year, never underestimate us bharti..


----------



## [Bregs]

The two attacks on Pathankot air base and now in Uri is nothing short of a clandestine war against India but this govt seems to have no firm policy in place like its predecessor. Had govt acted decisively after pathankot air base attacks perhaps this attack might not have been that much severe. No statement from DM too now who is often in news for foot in mouth diesase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Max said:


> Pakistan is an unpredictable economy. we have example in past from where we jump from 2% GDP growth to 7% in next year, never underestimate us bharti..



Sure. Whatever that floats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Path-Finder said:


> yea we live in a different universe, that is a rich statement from an indian for a nation that threatens to isolate along wit its afghani allies and not forgetting its effort to pay journalists to feed to the masses as well.
> 
> Pathological liars well i have to see this thread and the height of being a pathetic pathological liars comes to light
> https://defence.pk/threads/russia-calls-off-joint-military-drills-with-pakistan.450173/




Whether India succeeds in isolating Pakistan or not , I'm not sure.What I'm sure about is this Pakistan is doing its utmost to isolate itself.So much so that the so called " Kashmiri Freedom Struggle " is poisoned in international eyes due to its Pakistan connect .

How else could one explain near total international apathy to the events in J & K given the near seamless international connectivity in this day & age where events unfold before our eyes in real time.Besides there isn't any blanket ban on news coverage on the happenings in Kashmir.

Remember , every act of terror in the ME , Europe , the US , Russia , China , S.E.Asia , the Maghreb , India or anywhere in the world do not need a Pakistani stamp to widen the gulf between Pakistan & the rest of the world .While , you may hear polite voices admitting to the differences between Islam - the religion of peace & Wahibbism - a narrow strain with it's intolerant , brutal , take any prisoner philosophy , it is the latter which has now come to dominate international thinking about what Islam is .With Pakistan being the epi centre of this strand of thought & all the accompanying gory manifestations that such a thought can summon .

With respect to that Indian newspapers comment on Russia - Pak military exercises , please tell me you have a better argument than that .If the report is false , rebut it with the right citations from relevant sources.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Max said:


> You will have 7 times more population as well.. and dear bharti Pakistan have better GDP per capita 60 out of 69 years, if bharti can catch us so does we..



Countries like Qatar and Luxemborg have even better GDP than China and US, does that mean the former have a bigger economy or can go to war with the latter?

And *NO *Pak *NOT *have a better GDP than India, it is the other way round.

LOL brainfarts from Pakistanis keep getting stinkier.



Max said:


> Pakistan is an unpredictable economy. we have example in past from where we jump from 2% GDP growth to 7% in next year, never underestimate us bharti..



LOL, that happened like once for a few years and that too decades ago, only because US and western nations helped pak set up everything to further their own agenda, not because of your own doing.

How long will pakistanis keep beating that dead horse.

We are the fastest growing nation in the world only to grow faster still and that too in a consistent fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Max

cyclops said:


> LOL, that happened like once for a few years and that too decades ago, only because US and western nations helped pak set up everything to further their own agenda, not because of your own doing.
> 
> How long will pakistanis keep beating that dead horse.
> 
> We are the fastest growing nation in the world only to grow faster still and that too in a consistent fashion.



as ur comrade said, whatever floats your boat..


----------



## jha

Interesting article.

http://www.firstpost.com/india/uri-...-it-deserves-but-long-live-sasec-3010876.html


----------



## coffee_cup

[Bregs] said:


> The two attacks on Pathankot air base and now in Uri is nothing short of a clandestine war against India but this govt seems to have no firm policy in place like its predecessor. Had govt acted decisively after pathankot air base attacks perhaps this attack might not have been that much severe. No statement from DM too now who is often in news for foot in mouth diesase



Bregs G, you know it, those idiots like Ajit Devil, or Manohar are good only at cheap populism just like so many fanatics on our side of the border (only they don't get elected).

Reality is a real b!tch! These "Machos" are learning a hard way that neither India is a super power nor is she even first world country. Even a super power like USA needs years to subdue Iraq first by all sorts of sanctions before finally attacking it. And to be honest the different between Pakistan and India in military terms is not even that huge. It is more like the difference between Russia and UK (in military terms).

The best course of action for these fanatics would be to come to the table and stop sponsoring all those animals via Afghanistan to spread havoc in Pakistan.

We are neighbors and will remain so. At some point in time we both have to realize that!


----------



## IceCold

Just look at the countries India is relying on for isolating Pakistan. Afghanistan will be arm twisted to fall in line. They have tried twice in the year and the response that they go they never expect from a passive Pakistan. Afghans who enjoyed over decades of hospitality have lost all respect in Pakistan. The option to throw them back is always on the cards. Besides Kabul will do what its masters in the US tells them too and US appears in no mood to isolate Pakistan. Not yet anyway.
As for Bangladesh, it would better if they adopt Indian flag rather then their own and make Vanda matrym their national anthem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Foreign forces airstrike claims lives of 8 Afghan policemen*
By KHAAMA PRESS - Mon Sep 19 2016, 4:18 pm


0 Comments
283 views


 Email


 Print




At least 8 Afghan policemen lost their lives in an airstrike conducted by the foreign forces in southern parts of the country, local officials said Monday.

The provincial security officials in Uruzgan said the airstrike was conducted late on Saturday night on Kandahar-Uruzgan highway.

Gen. Rahimullah Khan, commander of the Kandahar-Uruzgan highway, said the airstrike targeted a security check post on the highway late on Saturday night.

He said the dead body of a policeman is still missing following the airstrike and all three rooms in the check post were destroyed in the raid.

The main circumstances surrounding the strike have not been ascertained so far.

The highway located between Kandahar and Uruzgan is one of the most volatile highways in southern parts of the country where the Taliban insurgents are actively operating.

The US forces based in Afghanistan are regularly conducting counter-terrorism operations, mainly by conducting airstrikes to suppress the growing insurgency activities by the anti-government armed militant groups.

The Obama administration granted broader role to the US forces in Afghanistan earlier this year amid rampant Taliban-led insurgency in the country.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Max said:


> as ur comrade said, whatever floats your boat..



Unlike yours, my does float.


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> Just look at the countries India is relying on for isolating Pakistan. Afghanistan will be arm twisted to fall in line. They have tried twice in the year and the response that they go they never expect from a passive Pakistan. Afghans who enjoyed over decades of hospitality have lost all respect in Pakistan. The option to throw them back is always on the cards. Besides Kabul will do what its masters in the US tells them too and US appears in no mood to isolate Pakistan. Not yet anyway.
> As for Bangladesh, it would better if they adopt Indian flag rather then their own and make Vanda matrym their national anthem.




If you ask the Afgans they would say they're living in their own land among their own people given that neither Afghans nor Afghanistan recognise the Durand Line.

As far as the AL in Bangladesh goes , Sheikh Haseena went on record a few years earlier alleging a JeI - BNP plot to assassinate her with active support from the ISI.While one can't verify such claims , there must be a grain of truth in it.What else could explain her love for Pakistan.


----------



## IceCold

Indiran Chandiran said:


> If you ask the Afgans they would say they're living in their own land among their own people given that neither Afghans nor Afghanistan recognise the Durand Line.



Afghans are not that dumb, but Indians well no such claims can be made.



> As far as the AL in Bangladesh goes , Sheikh Haseena went on record a few years earlier alleging a JeI - BNP plot to assassinate her with active support from the ISI.While one can't verify such claims , there must be a grain of truth in it.What else could explain her love for Pakistan.



Actually i think if ISI pulls this one off, more than anyone else BD people would be happy.


----------



## slapshot

coffee_cup said:


> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.
> 
> How about starting the isolation process by leaving this forum?


This post deserve a positive rating


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> Afghans are not that dumb, but Indians well no such claims can be made.



You underestimate their stupidity just as we underestimate yours.


----------



## A_Poster

So this ex-Ambassador is advocating that we do nothing!

Pakistan is already isolated in South Asia. Afghans want them dead; Bangladesh ambassador has made an statement that Bangladesh would support India, if it goes to war with Pakistan; Nepal and Bhutan need not be asked for support, and with a US stooge in power in Sri Lanka, it too is not going to side with Pak.

What is left there for isolating Pakistan in South Asia.


----------



## IceCold

Indiran Chandiran said:


> You underestimate their stupidity just as we underestimate yours.


I cam feel the butt hurtness of yours since 56" chest is now flat and without air. We neither underestimate theirs nor yours which has been in abundance since yesterday.


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> I cam feel the butt hurtness of yours since 56" chest is now flat and without air. We neither underestimate theirs nor yours which has been in abundance since yesterday.




Only since yesterday !!!! How glad I'm to read that .While yours has been in evidence since 1947.

Don't worry about the 56" chest.There are battles & there are battles.That ought to be your focus.We'd focus on the war.As any military strategist worth his salt will tell you , one can win all the battles yet lose the war.


----------



## IceCold

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Only since yesterday !!!! How glad I'm to read that .While yours has been in evidence since 1947.



Where did i said only? But never the less you agree that the Indian stupidity is indeed in abundance since yesterday. Cholo we agree on something



> Don't worry about the 56" chest.There are battles & there are battles.That ought to be your focus.We'd focus on the war.As any military strategist worth his salt will tell you , one can win all the battles yet lose the war.



Keep telling that to yourself. Isnt that why you elected Modi in the first place, his tough stance on Pakistan yada yada. Must be a lot of disappointment after seeing him falling flat. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> So you agree that the Indian stupidity is indeed in abundance since yesterday. Cholo we agree on something.


I agree on nothing except your impatience .This is a war of attrition.At least you agree on my statement of your stupidity since '47.




IceCold said:


> Keep telling that to yourself. Isnt that why you elected Modi in the first place, his tough stance on Pakistan yada yada. Must be a lot of disappointment after seeing him falling flat. Welcome to the real world.




Give it time.Revenge , after all , is a dish best eaten cold.


----------



## Rasengan

Indiran Chandiran said:


> You underestimate their stupidity just as we underestimate yours.



You shouldn't write gibberish nonsense from your rear end, however, you're an Indian and the practice is quite common in your country. 1/3 of Afghanistan is under Taliban rule, four Generals have been killed in the last two weeks, Congress is reevaluating its stance of giving aid to their country, which means Pakistan is doing a good job in teaching these fools a lesson. Anyway, shouldn't you be licking your wounds from the Uri attack? Now be a good boy and make some tea


----------



## IceCold

Indiran Chandiran said:


> I agree on nothing except your impatience




If you say so 




> Give it time.Revenge , after all , is a dish best eaten cold.



Save the rhetoric for some 3rd grade Indian defense forum. If you think we are not aware of your sponsored terrorism than you are solely mistaken. But never the less India is welcome to up the ant.


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> Save the rhetoric for some 3rd grade Indian defense forum. If you think we are not aware of your sponsored terrorism than you are solely mistaken. But never the less India is welcome to up the ant.




Insha Allah !!



Rasengan said:


> You shouldn't write gibberish nonsense from your rear end, however, you're an Indian and the practice is quite common in your country. 1/3 of Afghanistan is under Taliban rule, four Generals have been killed in the last two weeks, Congress is reevaluating its stance of giving aid to their country, which means Pakistan is doing a good job in teaching these fools a lesson. Anyway, shouldn't you be licking your wounds from the Uri attack? Now be a good boy and make some tea




True.The Pakistanis seem to have done a good job dividing the Afghans .As of now as long the Afghans fight amongst themselves , the Durand line would attract little or no attention from the Afghans .But Afghanistan has always been a turbulent place.The graveyard of superpowers .Pakistan seems to be confident of bucking the trend .All the best to Pakistan .Maybe , just maybe , you'd achieve what greater powers couldn't .Strategic Depth. Amen to the thought.


----------



## Dazzler

Khan_21 said:


> @A-Team USA your strategic partner . Didn't they kill people during the kunduz episode too ? now this ? Its a perfect master -slave relation .



He is busy opening troll threads and asking everyone not to troll...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Insha Allah !!
> 
> True.The Pakistanis seem to have done a good job dividing the Afghans .As of now as long the Afghans fight amongst themselves , the Durand line would attract little or no attention from the Afghans .But Afghanistan has always been a turbulent place.The graveyard of superpowers .Pakistan seems to be confident of bucking the trend .All the best to Pakistan .Maybe , just maybe , you'd achieve what greater powers couldn't .Strategic Depth. Amen to the thought.



Pakistan doesn't need to lift a finger to divide the Afghans because these people always love to fight among themselves. Afghanistan has no future and the graveyard analogy is overhyped. Most Pashtuns live in Pakistan, and they represent a significant portion of the Pakistan Army, however, we are using the Taliban who are indigenous to Afghanistan to do our dirty work. Strategic depth has been achieved by Pakistan, so why doesn't India send some boots in the ground to help their buddies in Kabul?


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Rasengan said:


> Pakistan doesn't need to lift a finger to divide the Afghans because these people always love to fight among themselves. Afghanistan has no future and the graveyard analogy is overhyped. Most Pashtuns live in Pakistan, and they represent a significant portion of the Pakistan Army, however, we are using the Taliban who are indigenous to Afghanistan to do our dirty work. Strategic depth has been achieved by Pakistan, so why doesn't India send some boots in the ground to help their buddies in Kabul?



If strategic depth had been achieved by Pakistan , you wouldn't see a civil war in Afghanistan nor a near civil war like situation in FATA with nearly 200k Pakistani troops on the ground there.

Admittedly , Pakistan is going about it's task methodically , but the Afghan government isn't going to roll over & die.At least not so soon.It's high noon out there & in your border areas .All those displaced tribals from FATA aren't too happy with either your state or the army .The fun will begin once your army goes back to its barracks .which it will.in due course.now that the enemy is no longer seen or fights back.Zarb e Azb will be declared an overwhelming success.The NAP as having achieved it's goals & the army marches back to its barracks.

It's not our battle @why doesn't India sends some boots to help it's buddies in Kabul.but what prevents you from mounting Operation Gibraltar all over again.If ever there was an opportune moment for Pakistan in the Kashmir Valley, this is it .The conditions were never more favourable .Annexing the valley with popular support would be a cakewalk & a dream come true for all Pakistanis .You'd be hailed as saviours by the locals .what are you guys waiting for ?


----------

